# Pond Bass Fishing 6/20/11



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I went to a local pond and saw largemouth bass everywhere along the shore! So I threw a jig and on the first cast I watched the bass inhale it. Every jig I had got bites, the fish weren't picky at all! By the end of the day I caught 15 bass! Most around 7-8 in, but two of them were 12 and 13in. :shock: Sight fishing is always fun!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I sure wish that Meadow Creek Pond would produce some Bass like that.
Nice job!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice! It looks like you had the place to yourself as well.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Nobody thinks that there are any fish in there... So I usually have the place to myself.


----------



## mop_head (Jun 20, 2011)

is that FP ? i fish there everyonce ina while have only caught bluegill.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes it is. I catch bass, bluegill, carp, and green sunfish in there.


----------



## Georgeforuofu (Sep 19, 2011)

Is FP Farmington Pond?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Georgeforuofu said:


> Is FP Farmington Pond?


Nope.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Pretty sure that place has been mentioned to me before, probably by you! Nope still have not gone there yet but I must ask how was the green sunfish fishing there? See any greenies pulled out in the past couple of outings? 

I am guessing that place is not stocked so I would be a C&R fisherman...... a rare site indeed. Don't let that get around, got to protect my "meat angler" status!  

Nice Bass bro! Looks like you had a ball out there in your local spot.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I went there 2 days ago and caught 3 greenies. There's still plenty in there, just put a worm 6-8 inches under a bobber and dip it where there's lots of moss.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking, where is this pond?


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

About 5 miles from the Provo boat harbor of UL.


----------



## bigbassmaster96 (Jun 7, 2013)

nice fish i live at star lake in washington theres a couple eight pounders n there but i would like to hit a couple small ponds any advise?


----------



## bigbassmaster96 (Jun 7, 2013)

nice fish man hope to hit that pond soon:grin:


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

What kind of jig were you using?


----------



## Envenomation09 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Ruined by drought*

Well this pond has been destroyed by the drought. Fish kills have resulted in the pond only a carp or two and a few small bluegill remain. No point in keeping it secret anymore. It was Footprinters park.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Envenomation09 said:


> Well this pond has been destroyed by the drought. Fish kills have resulted in the pond only a carp or two and a few small bluegill remain. No point in keeping it secret anymore. It was Footprinters park.


A carp or two? More like a carp or five thousand! I was there Saturday and there were a ton! Also so a few small blue gill and large mouth. But yes, the water is super low and full of nasty weeds that make it near impossible to fish. Plus people have thrown so much garbage in there it's just ridiculous! I can't stand it when people trash the outdoors!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

It's amazing how careless people can be. A few years back I started taking a garbage sack with me whenever I fish and filling it up with litter. I've yet to go home without a bag stuffed completely full.


----------



## Envenomation09 (Oct 22, 2012)

I went hoping to catch some carp on the fly but the pond was completely devoid of life. How did you know the carp were there? Just wondering.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm pretty sure people just stock the pond with what they catch at UL. These days I still catch up to 5 bass a day there, some large, I catch carp still, bluegill, green sunfish, bullheads, and a couple very large channel catfish. I saw a large school of baby catfish and it looked like a huge black shadow. There are also plenty of baby bass cruising around. That pond is very underestimated, which I think is great. But if the carp were removed, this would actually turn out to be a fantastic little fishery. It is a great pond.


----------



## English_Pointer (Jan 5, 2018)

Hey brfisherman17 I have seen your YouTube videos of this pond. I have fished there but only have caught bluegill and carp. Have you fished there recently? Would you be willing to meet up sometime and try to fish there. I am 14 years old.


----------

